

Airbnb launches new service offering monthly rentals, sublets - andrewcross
http://mashable.com/2011/09/01/airbnb-monthly-rentals-sublets/

======
andrewcross
I'm actually pretty excited for this. I was in a co-op program during
university and I moved every 4 months. Finding sublets each time was an
absolute pain in the ass.

Let's hope they get the traction they need to pull this off.

